# 3G sur IPAD WIFI



## bob41 (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
j'ai un IPAD "3" WIFI mais pas 3G

Orange, dans le cadre de mon forfait I PHONE me propsse en plus une clé USB avec carte sim 3G (en me disant que ça permet à mon IPAD d'etre en recetion 3G)
J'appelle APPLE pour savoir s'ils ont un adaptateur pour brancher mon USB sur l'IPAD;
Le vendeur m'explique que l'adaptateur permet de lire les cartes photos mais en aucun cas de fonctionner avec la clé 3G
(que seul le domino " wifi" fonctionne)
Qui a raison ???
Bob


----------



## aurique (5 Novembre 2013)

Apple !


----------



## bob41 (5 Novembre 2013)

merci


----------



## cillab (11 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
oui le domino d'ORANGE tu peut le prendre pour un mois ou plus mais c'est pas cadeaux


----------

